# My Dovii



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

This is my Dovii going crazy after the krill. i took the videos from my cellphone so it isnt the best quality. Tell me what you think of him. His new tank is in the cycle process so i cant wait to move him to his new tank. He is about 8 months old

View attachment 83083


View attachment 83084


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

That's a very nice little dovii you have there


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Damnit- all you guys have to post your pics and videos of your dovii and I still dont have one-LOL nice dovii BTW


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

nice fish


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

thx guys


----------



## piscescichlid (Nov 1, 2005)

niiiice. one day i'll keep one


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Cool Dovi


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice vids man


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

very nice, how big is your dovii, mine is 4 inches, suppodely a male, but yours has so much color, its very good looking.


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

RRice said:


> very nice, how big is your dovii, mine is 4 inches, suppodely a male, but yours has so much color, its very good looking.


thx
Hes about 5 1/2 - 6 inches


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

so your saying i still have a chance, when did your develope his color?


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

RRice said:


> so your saying i still have a chance, when did your develope his color?


He startign gettign his color around 4 inches. What color is yours? you sure its a male? I feed him freeze dried krill that are color enhancers


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

deezdrama said:


> Damnit- all you guys have to post your pics and videos of your dovii and I still dont have one-LOL nice dovii BTW


It doesn't have to be that way deez. Say the word and I'll load ya up!


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice video, that little Dovii was crazy


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

i want that dovii. the best one so far at that size for color and attitude.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

He swims around like he owns the tank ! Nice man


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

Thx for the comments guys. I have some videos of Finger chasing and such. I will post them as soon as i get them on the computer. Would any of you be interested in me making a music video withsome videos i have of him?


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

nice fish...

hey i'm looking at getting one of those.... is yours male or female?

is it the only fish in that 55? how long will he stay there for? is it better to keep one solo or a few or a pair?


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

hes a male. hes about 5 inches and ill move him out of it untill i think he is to big for it maybe around 9-10 inches. i cant keep anyother fish alive in his tank for 30 secs so hes solo. its better off having them solo because of there agression.


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

Here are some recent pics
View attachment 84211


View attachment 84212


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

if you guys want to see some crazy colour. try some New Life Spectrum fish food. i fed it to my FH and he is sooo crazy looking. it really enhances all the fish's colour. brings out colours you didnt think were there.lol.


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

i have this freze dried krill color enhancer that works pretty good too


----------

